# I do not want to apply for PNP



## surbhi5444 (Apr 15, 2017)

I do not want to apply for PNP, then what should I check mark on which provinces and territories I am interested in? And should I select Yes or No in the next questions: I authorize, and the information contained..

Q>Which Provinces or Territories would you consider living in?

Alberta 
British Columbia 
Manitoba 
New Brunswick 
Newfoundland and Labrador 
Northwest Territories 
Nova Scotia
Nunavut 
Ontario 
Prince Edward Island 
Saskatchewan 
Yukon 
All Provinces and Territories


I authorize the British Columbia Ministry of Jobs, Tourism & Skills Training to collect from Immigration, Refugees and Citizenship Canada (IRCC) all of the information contained in my Express Entry submission that IRCC is authorized to disclose to British Columbia under s. 10.4 of the Immigration and Refugee Protection Act, for the purpose of considering my submission and allowing third parties to consider my submission for selection under Express Entry British Columbia.

British Columbia
Yes or No

The information contained in your Express Entry submission is collected by the Ontario Ministry of Citizenship, Immigration and International Trade (MCIIT) for use in connection with your participation in Ontario Express Entry. By expressing an interest in Ontario, you authorize MCIIT to collect this information from Immigration, Refugees and Citizenship Canada (IRCC), and for MCIIT to disclose this information to potential employers, as may be required in connection with your participation in Ontario Express Entry. Questions about the collection may be directed to the Manager, Provincial Nominee Program ].
Ontario
Yes or No


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

What is your CRS rank?

If it's not at least 425-450, then you won't likely get into Canada.

The most recent draw (19 April 2017) was 415. This is the lowest it's ever been.

If you don't have a high enough CRS rank score without PNP or a _valid *and* qualifying_ job offer, then you have no chance of coming to Canada.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

surbhi5444 said:


> Q>Which Provinces or Territories would you consider living in?
> 
> Alberta
> British Columbia
> ...



That seems pretty self explanatory.


----------

